# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°42 est sorti !

## Dandu

Le numéro d'automne de Canard PC Hardware, estampillé 42, est en kiosque. Et ce trimestre, nous allons pas mal parler d'AMD. En effet, la marque a lancé cet été deux gammes très réussies : les Ryzen de troisième génération (Zen 2) et les cartes graphiques Navi (Radeon RX 5700). Vous trouverez donc les tests des Ryzen 3600X, 3700X, 3900X et 3400G, ainsi que les Radeon RX 5700 et RX 5700 XT. En parallèle, nVidia propose aussi trois nouvelles références de GPU : les RTX 2060 Super, RTX 2070 Super et RTX 2080 Super, trois cartes testées dans les pages du magazine.

Nous vous proposons ensuite un double dossier, qui mesure l'influence de deux types de composants sur les performances dans les jeux. Premièrement, la RAM, avec des tests effectués avec plusieurs capacités et plusieurs fréquences. Deuxièmement, les disques durs. Installer vos jeux sur un disque dur 5 400 pouces va-t-il avoir un impact sur les performances l'installation, les temps de chargement ? Dans les tests de ce magazine, vous trouverez le Raspberry Pi 4, un SSD PCI-express 4.0, deux cartes Ethernet rapides (5 et 2.5 Gb/s), un rasoir une souris Philips, le refroidisseur de PC portable Klim Cool, une ampoule Hue Bluetooth, etc. Pour les amoureux des GPU, Neji continue (et termine) sa série sur les outsiders et des années 90 et 2000.

Dans la suite du magazine, vous trouverez un comparatif de scanners, avec un dossier sur les différentes technologies et sur les avantages (et inconvénients) de ces dernières. Oni vous raconte la petite histoire de l'Atari ST, et vous découvrirez aussi de vrais/faux adaptateurs qui permettent de convertir tout et n'importe quoi. Nous avons effectué un petit retour sur le dossier dédié à Joom et Wish du précédent numéro, et écrit un article sur un sujet intéressant : la possibilité de remplacer une Livebox par... autre chose. Dans la partie rétro, nous vous expliquons comment bien choisir claviers, souris et joystick pour une machine dédiée aux vieux jeux vidéo. Enfin, vous découvrirez bien évidemment nos habituels guides d'achats et toutes vos rubriques préférées.

----------


## Kaelis

Super merci pour l'info !

----------


## Cedski

Bien ce CPC HW ça répond à pas mal de question quand on a la vague idée de changer de configs... 

très très interessant aussi l'article sur la surpression du Modem Livebox.... Ca pourrait fortement m'intéresser.
J'ai la fibre, une livebox, exactement la même config que vous (ONT branché en RJ45 sur la livebox / 1Gbs - 300 Mbits meme si ça, ça ne change rien au schmilblik) et j'ai déjà viré le boitier TV pour une Nvidia Shield... 

Mais j'ai l'impression que le réseau local (Ethernet / CPL / Wifi) est géré avec les pieds, j'ai une latence énorme (et irrégulière) quand je communique entre chaque appareil. 
(exemple 1: en bureau à distance - PC portable Wifi ou ethernet sur PC fixe en ethernet Gbs, ça lag tellement que c'est ingérable en ethernet ou en wifi / exemple 2: le streaming steam des jeux depuis mon PC fixe vers la Shield est ingérable aussi: le jeu est très fluide mais... Les commandes ont un lag monstrueux, c'est totalement injouable).

Y at-il un récap du type de modem routeur possible ? Il n'y a que des Netgear ?

----------


## MoTorBreath

> Installer vos jeux sur un disque dur 5 400 pouces va-t-il avoir un impact sur les performances l'installation, les temps de chargement ?


Faut pas pousser mais ça doit prendre de la place.

----------


## zifox

> Faut pas pousser mais ça doit prendre de la place.


Bienvenu en 1980 !

J'ai pas encore tout lu, mais déjà les articles sur les Ryzen et les RX5700 m'ont bien aidé (je vais bientôt changer de bécane, ça tombait à point!).
L'article sur l'impact des composants est très intéressant également. (et j'ai été surpris d'ailleurs des différences entre HDD)
J'en encore bien ri en lisant les pages sur les cables convertisseurs.  ::lol::

----------


## mozmolebon

> J'en encore bien ri en lisant les pages sur les cables convertisseurs.


Je n'ai pas encore lu tout le magazine mais je me suis bidonné tout seul dans le dossier Ryzen devant "Shadow of the tomb raider sur l'APU (à peu près)" qui doit être en réalité une capture d'un des premiers tomb raider. Et plus loin devant la vision d'artiste de la différente DLSS Nvidia vs l'autre techno AMD. Vous etes des génies.
Ca a d'ailleurs permis d'alléger un peu toutes ces pages remplies de chiffres, acronymes et variantes de dénominations commerciales qui ont achevé mon cerveau.

----------


## Padawahou

C'est vrai qu'il a l'air pas mal du tout ce numéro avec tous ces tests.

----------


## Graine

Acheté ce matin pour voir si oui ou non je craquais sur la RX5700 et un sac de pommes de terre.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Bon à priori CPC Hardware n'est plus distribué dans ma banlieue Bordelaise, seul le numéro de juillet/aout est dispo...

J'ai fait 3 'Presse' sans succès... lundi/mardi ça pouvait encore passer pour un retard de livraison, mais aujourd'hui j'ai posé la question à 2 buralistes différents :
-si il est sorti samedi et qu'ils ne l'ont pas encore reçu, c'est que les 'éditeurs' ont décidé de ne pas l'envoyer (en fonction des ventes), la distribution de la presse n'étant plus gérée par les dépôt locaux.
-Pas de possibilité de le commander. 

Je suis bon pour aller me taper le rayon presse des hypermarchés (hors de question d'aller en centre-ville pour un magazine).

----------


## vectra

> Le numéro d'automne de Canard PC Hardware, estampillé 42, est en kiosque. Et ce trimestre, nous allons pas mal parler d'AMD. En effet, la marque a lancé cet été deux gammes très réussies : les Ryzen de troisième génération (Zen 2) et les cartes graphiques Navi (Radeon RX 5700). Vous trouverez donc les tests des Ryzen 3600X, 3700X, 3900X et 3400G, ainsi que les Radeon RX 5700 et RX 5700 XT. En parallèle, nVidia propose aussi trois nouvelles références de GPU : les RTX 2060 Super, RTX 2070 Super et RTX 2080 Super, trois cartes testées dans les pages du magazine.
> 
> Nous vous proposons ensuite un double dossier, qui mesure l'influence de deux types de composants sur les performances dans les jeux. Premièrement, la RAM, avec des tests effectués avec plusieurs capacités et plusieurs fréquences. Deuxièmement, les disques durs. Installer vos jeux sur un disque dur 5 400 pouces va-t-il avoir un impact sur les performances l'installation, les temps de chargement ? Dans les tests de ce magazine, vous trouverez le Raspberry Pi 4, un SSD PCI-express 4.0, deux cartes Ethernet rapides (5 et 2.5 Gb/s), un rasoir une souris Philips, le refroidisseur de PC portable Klim Cool, une ampoule Hue Bluetooth, etc. Pour les amoureux des GPU, Neji continue (et termine) sa série sur les outsiders et des années 90 et 2000.
> 
> Dans la suite du magazine, vous trouverez un comparatif de scanners, avec un dossier sur les différentes technologies et sur les avantages (et inconvénients) de ces dernières. Oni vous raconte la petite histoire de l'Atari ST, et vous découvrirez aussi de vrais/faux adaptateurs qui permettent de convertir tout et n'importe quoi. Nous avons effectué un petit retour sur le dossier dédié à Joom et Wish du précédent numéro, et écrit un article sur un sujet intéressant : la possibilité de remplacer une Livebox par... autre chose. Dans la partie rétro, nous vous expliquons comment bien choisir claviers, souris et joystick pour une machine dédiée aux vieux jeux vidéo. Enfin, vous découvrirez bien évidemment nos habituels guides d'achats et toutes vos rubriques préférées.


Tout cela m'a l'air plutôt intéressant, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre que vous fassiez autant de digressions sur du low-tech, du non-tech ou l'histoire de la tech (*), et que dans le même temps, vous sembliez faire une impasse presque complète sur la réalité virtuelle. J'ai peut-être lu top vite vos dernières publications, mais j'ai peur que pas.

Pour info, depuis Mai, on a eu la sortie de tous les casques RV de seconde génération et d'un casque autonome mature. Même sur les jeux, en dehors de la production typée indé habituelle, on a de grosses sorties annoncées avant la fin de l'année. Tout cela sans entrefilet ni test, même viteuf, dans l'ensemble de vos publications (**). Pourtant, même dans la presse française, on arrive à trouver de l'info là dessus. Alors, pourquoi pas ici?  :Tap: 


(* même quand c'est intéressant, soit le plus souvent )
(** je crois avoir vu passer VTOL et Hoverbike en test, et un ou 2 jeux PSVR)

----------


## madgic

> Bon à priori CPC Hardware n'est plus distribué dans ma banlieue Bordelaise, seul le numéro de juillet/aout est dispo...
> 
> J'ai fait 3 'Presse' sans succès... lundi/mardi ça pouvait encore passer pour un retard de livraison, mais aujourd'hui j'ai posé la question à 2 buralistes différents :
> -si il est sorti samedi et qu'ils ne l'ont pas encore reçu, c'est que les 'éditeurs' ont décidé de ne pas l'envoyer (en fonction des ventes), la distribution de la presse n'étant plus gérée par les dépôt locaux.
> -Pas de possibilité de le commander.
> 
> Je suis bon pour aller me taper le rayon presse des hypermarchés (hors de question d'aller en centre-ville pour un magazine).


Au pire tu peux le commander sur la boutique  :;):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Au pire tu peux le commander sur la boutique


Il a fini par arriver...
Paru le 20 septembre d'après l'ours... dispo dans le tabac-presse local le 27...
Heureusement que les hebdos arrivent plus vite!

----------


## gros_bidule

@CPC ferez-vous un jour un dossier sur la ventilation d'une tour PC ?
Je pense à ces points :
- y a t-il un intérêt à mettre 6 ventilateurs plutôt que les 1 ou 2 de base ? Les boîtiers le permettent souvent, parfois même plus que 6. Quels conseils pour ne pas faire un truc contre-productif ? Est-ce bruyant ? (naïvement, j'imagine une tour silencieuse grâce à 6 ventilos qui tournent lentement VS un ou deux qui turbinent. Mais j'insiste sur le naïvement, sans trop de recherche. Intérêt de 6 ventilos dans le cadre d'un OC ?)
- alim en haut ou en bas, quelle position est la meilleure ? Répondez maintenant.
- ventilos de combien de mm ? 120, 160... plus c'est gros mieux c'est = mieux ventilé et moins bruyant que des petits ? Est-ce plus subtil que ça ?
- une tour où les câbles sont rangés vs une tour où les câbles sont en vrac : en pratique, chiffres à l'appui, y a t-il une différence sur les performances du refroidissement ? Et par extension, le bruit.
- sur les 4~5 boitiers conseillés par CPC, les ventilos fournis sont de quelle qualité ? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de les changer ?
- un GPU qui expulse l'air dans la tour VS expulse à l'extérieur : quel impact sur la stratégie de refroidissement via les ventilos de la tour ? Que conseillez vous ?
- ça va paraître bête, mais y a t-il une différence de performance (T° et bruit) entre un boîtier en tôle vs un boîtier en alu ? Quid de la vitre latérale, est-ce qu'il arrive qu'elle vibre ?
- un grand boîtier va t-il mieux gérer la chaleur qu'un plus petit ? Ou au contraire risquer de créer des perturbations.
- est-il nécessaire de nettoyer les pâles des ventilos ? Quel impact réel ? (je parle d'une fine couche de poussière, on n'en est pas à avoir des boules de poils de 5cm de diamètre ^^)
- des noms de logiciels pour monitorer et configurer les ventilos, et quoi faire avec

----------


## tonton-thon

Plutôt sympa ce CPC HW, j'attendais avec impatience les articles sur les nouveaux Ryzen et GPU AMD, avec suffisamment de recul pour apprécier l'article.

Par contre, je n'ai pas compris mais pas de note pour les CPU en Zen 2, mais pour les Zen + si ?  ::blink:: 

J'ai bien aimé la config 'mini' PC, cependant, je suis quelque peu déçu de la suppression, dans le guide d'achat, des évolutions par rapport aux générations précédentes (sur les CPU, GPU) ; j'aimais beaucoup les anciennes comparaisons et le tableau des (nombreux) GPU.

Ça reste globalement très bon hein (j'adore les articles sur les vieux matos de ma jeunesse ! ).

----------


## Taï Lolo

Content aussi de revoir un numéro si bien fourni grâce à l'actu.

Par contre, je sais pas si c'est juste moi mais j'arrive pas à me faire aux graphs qui mélangent les modèles et les définitions d'écran : mon cerveau déclare forfait.  ::wacko::  Je préfère l'ancien modèle de Doc TB avec juste un graph pour les moyennes 1080p et un autre pour les moyennes 1440p.




> je suis quelque peu déçu de la suppression, dans le guide d'achat, des évolutions par rapport aux générations précédentes (sur les CPU, GPU) ; j'aimais beaucoup les anciennes comparaisons et le tableau des (nombreux) GPU.


J'avais posé la question dans le topic la dernière fois. C'est une histoire de logistique, ça reviendra peut-être sous une forme un peu différente.



> J'ai pas toutes les cartes, on a changé les machines de tests et c'était Doc TB qui s'occupait de ça. On va essayer de faire un truc équivalent en tout cas

----------


## gros_bidule

Pou l'évolution des prix des composants, ne serait-il pas plus pratique pour les lecteurs de faire des graphes, plutôt que des textes uniquement ?
Ca permettrait de faire les graphes sur le numéro en cours, mais aussi remonter jusqu'au numéro n-1, voir jusqu'au n-2, ceci pour bien se rendre compte des tendances.

----------


## Dandu

> Tout cela m'a l'air plutôt intéressant, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre que vous fassiez autant de digressions sur du low-tech, du non-tech ou l'histoire de la tech (*), et que dans le même temps, vous sembliez faire une impasse presque complète sur la réalité virtuelle. J'ai peut-être lu top vite vos dernières publications, mais j'ai peur que pas.
> 
> Pour info, depuis Mai, on a eu la sortie de tous les casques RV de seconde génération et d'un casque autonome mature. Même sur les jeux, en dehors de la production typée indé habituelle, on a de grosses sorties annoncées avant la fin de l'année. Tout cela sans entrefilet ni test, même viteuf, dans l'ensemble de vos publications (**). Pourtant, même dans la presse française, on arrive à trouver de l'info là dessus. Alors, pourquoi pas ici? 
> 
> (* même quand c'est intéressant, soit le plus souvent )
> (** je crois avoir vu passer VTOL et Hoverbike en test, et un ou 2 jeux PSVR)


C'est prévu. Il devait y avoir un truc dans le 42, pour diverses raisons d'organisation, ça passe dans le 43. Mais bon, faut bien comprendre : on fait pas que du jeux, et la VR reste un marché de niche, qui (re)bouge un peu, mais ça reste de la niche. 
Après, dans Canard PC? ackboo en teste parfois, mais en pratique, y a des toiles d'araignées sur les casques de la rédac'.




> @CPC ferez-vous un jour un dossier sur la ventilation d'une tour PC ?
> Je pense à ces points :
> - y a t-il un intérêt à mettre 6 ventilateurs plutôt que les 1 ou 2 de base ? Les boîtiers le permettent souvent, parfois même plus que 6. Quels conseils pour ne pas faire un truc contre-productif ? Est-ce bruyant ? (naïvement, j'imagine une tour silencieuse grâce à 6 ventilos qui tournent lentement VS un ou deux qui turbinent. Mais j'insiste sur le naïvement, sans trop de recherche. Intérêt de 6 ventilos dans le cadre d'un OC ?)
> - alim en haut ou en bas, quelle position est la meilleure ? Répondez maintenant.
> - ventilos de combien de mm ? 120, 160... plus c'est gros mieux c'est = mieux ventilé et moins bruyant que des petits ? Est-ce plus subtil que ça ?
> - une tour où les câbles sont rangés vs une tour où les câbles sont en vrac : en pratique, chiffres à l'appui, y a t-il une différence sur les performances du refroidissement ? Et par extension, le bruit.
> - sur les 4~5 boitiers conseillés par CPC, les ventilos fournis sont de quelle qualité ? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de les changer ?
> - un GPU qui expulse l'air dans la tour VS expulse à l'extérieur : quel impact sur la stratégie de refroidissement via les ventilos de la tour ? Que conseillez vous ?
> - ça va paraître bête, mais y a t-il une différence de performance (T° et bruit) entre un boîtier en tôle vs un boîtier en alu ? Quid de la vitre latérale, est-ce qu'il arrive qu'elle vibre ?
> ...


Alors, attention, déception : pas dans le prochain. Ensuite on verra.




> Plutôt sympa ce CPC HW, j'attendais avec impatience les articles sur les nouveaux Ryzen et GPU AMD, avec suffisamment de recul pour apprécier l'article.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai pas compris mais pas de note pour les CPU en Zen 2, mais pour les Zen + si ? 
> 
> J'ai bien aimé la config 'mini' PC, cependant, je suis quelque peu déçu de la suppression, dans le guide d'achat, des évolutions par rapport aux générations précédentes (sur les CPU, GPU) ; j'aimais beaucoup les anciennes comparaisons et le tableau des (nombreux) GPU.
> 
> Ça reste globalement très bon hein (j'adore les articles sur les vieux matos de ma jeunesse ! ).


Alors, pour la note. Le Zen+, on peut le noter, il est dispo, y a pas de valse des BIOS, etc. Les Zen2, ça évolue. 

Pour les guides d'achats, c'est compliqué. Ca demande une grosse masse de boulot vu qu'on a changé les procédures l'année dernière et pour le moment, on n'a pas le temps de tout mener de front. 




> Content aussi de revoir un numéro si bien fourni grâce à l'actu.
> 
> Par contre, je sais pas si c'est juste moi mais j'arrive pas à me faire aux graphs qui mélangent les modèles et les définitions d'écran : mon cerveau déclare forfait.  Je préfère l'ancien modèle de Doc TB avec juste un graph pour les moyennes 1080p et un autre pour les moyennes 1440p.
> 
> J'avais posé la question dans le topic la dernière fois. C'est une histoire de logistique, ça reviendra peut-être sous une forme un peu différente.





> Pou l'évolution des prix des composants, ne serait-il pas plus pratique pour les lecteurs de faire des graphes, plutôt que des textes uniquement ?
> Ca permettrait de faire les graphes sur le numéro en cours, mais aussi remonter jusqu'au numéro n-1, voir jusqu'au n-2, ceci pour bien se rendre compte des tendances.


Les graphiques et les tests, on sait qu'il y a des améliorations possibles, mais on a un gros problème dans l'absolu : un graphique lisible prend plus de places que du texte. Et la place est comptée. On va essayer de trouver un compromis, ceci dit, ou un moyen de simplifier/améliorer ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au passage, si vous avez une proposition de config pour le prochain, c'est le moment  :;):

----------


## vectra

> C'est prévu. Il devait y avoir un truc dans le 42, pour diverses raisons d'organisation, ça passe dans le 43. Mais bon, faut bien comprendre : on fait pas que du jeux, et la VR reste un marché de niche, qui (re)bouge un peu, mais ça reste de la niche. 
> Après, dans Canard PC? ackboo en teste parfois, mais en pratique, y a des toiles d'araignées sur les casques de la rédac'.


Excellente nouvelle  ::w00t:: 

Après, je ne nie pas que la VR soit un marché de niche, mais pas plus que la simu ou d'autres niches qui ont droit à un peu plus d'exposition dans CPC -de mon point de vue en tous cas. C'est en tous cas une niche qui semble là pour durer au vu des chiffres récents: au moins, le phénomène n'est pas mort avec la chute de la hype, et d'ailleurs Sony est particulièrement à donf sur le sujet pour ne citer que lui.

L'évolution est assez lente car les problématiques techniques sont lourdes et nombreuses, et très franchement c'est bien galère de s'immerger à froid dans le sujet pour comprendre un peu quels sont les critères pour choisir un casque adapté à son usage et à son budget. Pour être tout à fait franc, c'est vraiment là qu'on vous attendait, et de ce fait on se retrouve réduits au bouche à oreille cross-forums  ::wacko:: 

Perso, aucun des casques de première génération (i.e. sortis avant 2019) ne m'a réellement convaincu. En revanche, depuis Mai, on a assisté à un renouvellement complet de la gamme qui, selon moi tout seul, rend la gen1 largement obsolète, et offre enfin un confort décent de mon point de vue.

----------


## LeLiquid

Tester une simu d'aviation ne demande pas le même travail que faire un dossier sur les casques VR je pense.

----------


## vectra

S'il y a bien un domaine où la VR met tout le monde d'accord, c'est bien la simu d'avions et de bagnoles...
Avec une préférence pour les casques à haute résolution, et pas tellement ceux avec lesquels on peut pas mal bouger.

----------


## Narm

Merci pour ce numéro.

Un jour j'aurais sûrement ma réponse mais pourquoi certains articles ont une mise en page justifiée (qui fait classe), et d'autres pas ?

----------


## SFK94

... et un CPC Hardware sur la domotique, c'est d'actu au moins  ::):  ? et honnêtement y'a à boire et à manger sur le sujet  ::wacko::

----------


## Kabouin

Pas mal du tout ce numéro. GG pour les photos et illus qui sont au top !

Par contre si je peux me permettre une remarque : je trouve ça étonnant qu'il soit dit moultes fois que de l'UHD soit inenvisageable sans avoir une RTX 2080. Je tourne avec une RX 580 4Go, et je n'ai aucun souci en UHD. Alors bien sûr, je ne joue pas aux derniers gros hits bien gourmands, et je ne met pas tous les taquets sur "ultra" (ce qui est complètement inutile, cf le dossier du doc dans un précédent n°), par contre je fais tourner à l'aise du Subnautica, du Diablo 3 ou même du Prey en qualité élevée. D'autre part, l'UHD a l'avantage d'être du 1080p x 4, donc on peut se rabattre sur du 1080p avec un brin d'upscale, ça donne un résultat tout à fait correct.

----------


## Dandu

ben on considère qu'on joue à des jeux modernes, en High (pas Ultra) et qu'on vise un framerate de PC. C'est sur qu'avec des jeux anciens, ça peut passer (Diabo 3, ça date quand même de 2012)

Mais de l'Ultra HD à 60 fps en Elevé sur un jeu moderne, elle va tousser ta cartes (déjà en 1080p, en vrai, elle tousse un peu dans ce cas là)

Et du 1080p sur un écran 4K, c'est correct mais moins bon qu'avec un vrai écran 1080p, sauf avec l'upscale integer, mais Nvidia et Intel le permettent pas sur toutes les cartes.

----------


## SFK94

> Bien ce CPC HW ça répond à pas mal de question quand on a la vague idée de changer de configs... 
> 
> très très interessant aussi l'article sur la surpression du Modem Livebox.... Ca pourrait fortement m'intéresser.
> J'ai la fibre, une livebox, exactement la même config que vous (ONT branché en RJ45 sur la livebox / 1Gbs - 300 Mbits meme si ça, ça ne change rien au schmilblik) et j'ai déjà viré le boitier TV pour une Nvidia Shield... 
> 
> Mais j'ai l'impression que le réseau local (Ethernet / CPL / Wifi) est géré avec les pieds, j'ai une latence énorme (et irrégulière) quand je communique entre chaque appareil. 
> (exemple 1: en bureau à distance - PC portable Wifi ou ethernet sur PC fixe en ethernet Gbs, ça lag tellement que c'est ingérable en ethernet ou en wifi / exemple 2: le streaming steam des jeux depuis mon PC fixe vers la Shield est ingérable aussi: le jeu est très fluide mais... Les commandes ont un lag monstrueux, c'est totalement injouable).
> 
> Y at-il un récap du type de modem routeur possible ? Il n'y a que des Netgear ?


Il n'y a pas que les netgears...
Par exemple : https://lafibre.info/remplacer-liveb...quiti-edgemax/
De mon côté, en sortie de l'ONT, si je branche en direct un routeur de base (aucun mapping des VLAN) j'ai internet, en revanche pas de TV ni téléphone ; pour la TV et les services associés il faudra créer les bons VLAN... Pour le téléphone il faudra la box aorès le routeur pour pouvoir l'utiliser si je ne dis pas de bêtise...

----------


## Adol

Alors y'a de l'idée, même si je reconnais qu'il est difficile de remplacer le Doc, qui était littéralement partout dans chaque page du magazine.

Pour les prochains numéros, pourquoi ne pas tester un peu plus de marques de carte mère bien réputées mais souvent mises de côté par la presse hardware ? Je pense notamment à Biostar et Elite Computer Systems.
Dans le même genre, je serais bien intéressé par un état des lieux sur les technos d'écran actuelles et annnulées qui avaient un vrai potentiel, notamment le SED (micropointes) et le plasma.
Et pourquoi pas un tour d'horizon des techniques de gravure cpu ? Ou même des architectures de processeur ? Un dossier sur le Motorola 68000 qui a équipé un paquet de consoles, de la Game Boy à la Neo Geo ?

Vous l'aurez compris, j'ai rien  contre le rétro, mais avant de faire des pages pour dire le ou la Game Boy / Wi-fi il y a encore des choses à raconter...

----------


## Ez.

Bonjour, un petit retour suite à une suprise qui a faillit me couter un petit problème de carte mère. Ca fait quelques années que je ne suis plus le HW. Mais comme je veux me refaire une config du coup j'ai choppé le dernier CPC HW pour me remettre à jour. Après lecture (félicitation pour la continuité du mag par ailleurs, c'est toujours vraiment passionnant et très utile) je me décide sur un couple Ryzen  3600X / 5700XT après la lecture des tests et du guide. 

Pour la carte mère, je comprends bien qu'il faut faire super gaffe aux versions de BIOS si on part sur le X470 (ce que je fais vu les prix du X570 pour des features inutiles pour moi). Mais c'est vrai que comme vous conseillez la MSI X470 Gaming Plus dans le guide carte mère, après avoir fair un dossier sur les Ryzen 3, que vous parlez bien de la question du BIOS à surveiller...bah je me dis que si vous conseillez celle-là c'est qu'elle est compatible Ryzen 3...Du coup j'achète.

Hors (sauf erreur de ma part) ce modèle n'a pas de bouton flash BIOS comme d'autres modèles de la gamme (genre la version MAX bien plus cher). Et donc le seul moyen de rendre la CM compatible bah... c'est d'avoir un Ryzen 2 pour ensuite flasher manuellement dans le BIOS...ce qui n'est vraiment pas pratique quand on se refait un PC et pas juste une upgrade. Heureusement j'ai pu annuler ma commande de justesse.

Encore une fois je me trompe peut être mais si c'est le cas il aurait peut être été plus judicieux de recommander une CM X470 compatible Ryzen 3 avec update de BIOS sans CPU nécessaire, toutes les marques proposent ça je crois.

Sans rancune en tout cas, le but de ce message étant plus de vérifier que j'avais bien compris et le cas échéant de vous prévenir.

----------


## Dandu

Les recommandations, c'est du meilleur rapport qualité/prix, en fait. Dans un monde idéal (et c'est a priori comme ça que ça devrait se passer), la carte arrive avec le dernier BIOS si c'est pas un vieux stock.

----------


## Ez.

Ah ok merci pour l'information. Pas trop envie de tenter ma chance du coup, je vais plutôt prendre une CM avec une fonction de mise à jour du BIOS sans CPU.

----------


## Padawahou

Sinon AMD fournit gratuitement le processeur pour la maj : https://www.amd.com/fr/support/kb/fa...A0-court-terme

----------


## Dandu

Oui, et certains magasins proposent la MAJ aussi, pour quelques euros

----------


## gros_bidule

Bon bon bon, il faut absolument que la souris en pub page 1 du mag CPC n°400 soit testée  ::): 
Une souris avec des trous partout, ça doit avaler la poussière, les miettes de chips, pizza, les tites bestioles, etc, ainsi que la sueur de nos doigts obèses, nan ? Et accessoirement ne pas influer sur la température de notre main, faut pas déconner. Ni diminuer "le stress" qui mène à la rupture du cancer du poignet. Parcontre ça fait un bon présentoir à pailles.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Toujours pas de news sur la date de sortie des cartes-mères B550 ? Histoire d'éviter de se retrouver avec une B450/X470 pas flashée.

----------

